# RS485 4-Leiter / 2-Leiter



## PaulAtreides (3 November 2016)

Wie schließt man eine Busklemme für 4 Leiter RS485 einen 2 Leiter RS485 Bus an?

Ich benutze eine I/O Karte von Beckhoff (EL6021) die folgende Eingänge / Ausgänge hat:
TxD+
TxR+
TxD-
TxD-
GND
Schirm


----------



## centipede (3 November 2016)

4 Leiter ist RS422, 485 ist immer 2 Leiter 
ohne Umsetzung wohl nicht möglich


----------



## PaulAtreides (3 November 2016)

Die I/O Karte ist RS422/RS485 und es gibt auch 4-Leiter RS485


----------



## MSB (3 November 2016)

PaulAtreides schrieb:


> Wie schließt man eine Busklemme für 4 Leiter RS485 einen 2 Leiter RS485 Bus an?
> 
> Ich benutze eine I/O Karte von Beckhoff (EL6021) die folgende Eingänge / Ausgänge hat:
> TxD+
> ...



RTFM?

RX+/TX+ Brücken = Leiter 1 = B
RX-/TX- Brücken = Leiter 2 = A

P.S. Die Beckhoff-Klemme, kann das existierende, aber äußerst selten anzutreffende 4-Draht RS485 übrigens nicht.


----------



## Senator42 (3 November 2016)

4-Leiter RS485:
Partner A kann mit 2 Adern zum Partner B senden.
Partner A kann mit den anderen 2 Adern vom Partner B empfangen.
Und zwar gleichzeitig.

2-Leiter RS485:
Partner A kann mit 2 Adern zum Partner B senden.
Partner A kann mit den selben 2 Adern vom Partner B empfangen.
Aber NICHT zur selben Zeit. Sonst "Kurzschluss" der Treiber-ICs.
Protokoll notwendig.

Manchmal ist es möglich den 4er zum 2er zu machen indem:
TxD+ mit  RxD+  verbunden,
TxD-  mit  RxD-  verbunden  wird.
[ bei Mitsubishi FU am Modbus RTU gemacht. Geht weils ein Halbduplexprotokoll ist ]


RS485: Netzwerkfähig (wie z.B. Modbus RTU, DMX, Profibus )
RS422: nur Punkt-zu-Punkt Kopplung

weiteres  hier:
https://www.expertdaq.de/info/unterschied-zwischen-rs422-und-rs485-bus/


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2016)

Damit ist es aber nicht getan. RX+ und TX+ zusammen und RX- und TX+ ist zwar korrekt, aber dann muss bei den CoE-Parametern noch der Halbduplex-Modus aktiviert werden. Hab leider nicht im Kopf unter welchem Index das zu finden ist, aber ich kann morgen nachsehen und Dir dann die Daten geben.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## MSB (3 November 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Damit ist es aber nicht getan. RX+ und TX+ zusammen und RX- und TX+ ist zwar korrekt, aber dann muss bei den CoE-Parametern noch der Halbduplex-Modus aktiviert werden. Hab leider nicht im Kopf unter welchem Index das zu finden ist, aber ich kann morgen nachsehen und Dir dann die Daten geben.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


Steht alles im Handbuch, wenn er das gelesen hätte, dann müsste er die -zunächst noch simple Frage- ohnehin nicht stellen ...
https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/io/ethercat-terminals/el600x_el602xde.pdf


----------



## Fabpicard (3 November 2016)

Steht doch ganz oben in der Beckhof-Anleitung:
https://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/io/ethercat-terminals/el600x_el602xde.pdf
Seite 15...

4-Leiter wäre halt, wenn du RS485 in Fullduplex betreiben willst. 2-Leiter ist halt immer Halfduplex, sind ja nur 2 von 4 Leitungen da 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## PaulAtreides (4 November 2016)

Ok, tut mir leid. Ich hätte genauer gucken sollen. Trotzdem dank für die Hilfe


----------

